
Theranos Had $200M in Cash Left at Year-End - rayuela
https://www.wsj.com/articles/theranos-had-200-million-in-cash-left-at-year-end-1487277878
======
balnaphone
Paywall workaround
[https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=https://www.wsj.com/article...](https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=https://www.wsj.com/articles/theranos-
had-200-million-in-cash-left-at-year-end-1487277878)

